# Howard, emerging star?



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

looks like there is going to be a very big clog at SF for dallas...


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

THIS DUDE IS OFF THE CHAIN!!!!!!

I dont think Finleys hurt that bad. It was just a politicaly coorect way to see what Howard could do against Bryant...And it worked!!!

Howard for ROTY!!!!


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> THIS DUDE IS OFF THE CHAIN!!!!!!
> 
> I dont think Finleys hurt that bad. It was just a politicaly coorect way to see what Howard could do against Bryant...And it worked!!!
> ...


Let him start a few games before you annoint him as the top rookie.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Like A Breath</b>!
> 
> 
> Let him start a few games before you annoint him as the top rookie.


umm, its called enthusiasm..I know he wont even be close for ROTY. Im just excited about a Laker lose. What are you? The fun control?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I think his emergence is great for the Mavericks. They have even more depth now. The can also afford to deal Jamison for a big man, because they'll have Howard as a backup.


----------



## Kobe4King (Jul 8, 2003)

kinda off topic, but does anyone have a pic of his(Josh Howards) hair last night against the lakers. I noticed it was like shaved weird but i never actaully saw it properly. Thanx


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

KennethTo can I join your club?


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

*More time likely for rookie Howard*



> DALLAS - Josh Howard said that if he got an opportunity, he would show Mavericks fans what he can do.
> 
> He did. And he did.
> 
> ...


[Link]

Let's see how Howard will perform now. Sure the future looks good and I want to see him playing consistent at a high level.


----------



## mvblair (Nov 20, 2003)

Howard is playing very well. He is somewhat strange as a player in the Mavs system, because he doesn't have a game that is similar to the other players, yet, he seems to fit in very well. I've only seen him play during the nationally televised games, but from what I've seen, he is a terrific player. He's a smart rebounder and doesn't take shots that he shouldn't (although his shooting percentage is somewhat low, at 37%). 

I'm trying to say that he doesn't seem to fit in with Dirk, Nash, and Walker's run-and-gun offense, yet he's very good playing with them...

Matt


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

Does he have 3 point range? I see on the boxscore of tonight's game that he's hit a three. I don't know much about his game, could someone describe it?


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Geez, another double double for the rook. He rebounds so well from the SF and SG positions. 

Finley better look out.


He has an ugly shot but hes a ball player. And by that I mean no matter what happens he around the basketball on D.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

He's working on his range, that can be worked out any day.

He's so athletic and versatile. He is a very very smart player and knows when to shoot and pass the ball and not afraid to get any rebounds at all.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Mavs really scored big on this. Credit Nelson scouting and co. When Finely hangs it up, howard should fit in nicely, he just needs to work on his penetrating skills and handle a bit more.


----------



## wightnoiser (Oct 29, 2003)

Howard is fearless...

Religion Major at Wake Forest. I can't see him as being "in awe" of any player in the NBA, and that's one of the main problems of rookies that come into this league.

Last year he lead Wake Forest in rebounding at the 2 guard, and Wake lead the country in rebounding differential.

Incredibly intense defender. Great hops. Spotty outside shooter, but isn't afraid to put it up. Got alright handles.

Looking at the Wake Forest team this year you can see how his personality has rubbed off on all the younger guys - most of them have aquired this "I'm not gonna take **** from anyone" attitude, but not in a confrontational way. More of a I don't care about you way...


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

I hate to say I told you so but I have been singing Howard's
praises since the first Summer League game I saw. In about
every Summer League game Howard was the best player on
the court. And that included several games with draftees that
were taken much higher than Josh Howard. This kid is going to
be something special. A while ago I said that he could be our
Doug Christie but I now think he can be better than that. I can
not believe how good of a rebounder he is already. And he may
be our best man defender. If he can raise his shooting percentage
to mid-40's he will be a star.

By the way we have a guy on the bench who is almost a clone of
Howard in Marquis Daniels. Daniels is a better shooter and ball
handler. Daniels is more of a guard than Howard and is not the
rebounder Howard is. But he is the same size also with a pair of
very long arms. He is a good defender as well. He played point
guard on the summer league team and looked good doing it.
When he gets more time on his hands we may have the
backcourt of the future.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

all i can say is he is the biggest steal for a rookie year, im goin to make a bias staement liek any truw fan............. ebi is the biggest steal for the long term.


----------



## KG_And1 (Feb 19, 2003)

Josh Howard is going to be a star. People don't give him enough credit because he didn't come to the NBA until after his senior year of college, but still, he's a rookie. He's one of the best rebounding 2-3 position player I've seen. His defense is great but could use a little work but whose doesn't? 

This draft class is amazing, and may even be better than the 1996 class in the long run. 

sheefo13, I just hope so, I just hope so....


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Why do teams pass on guys like Josh Howard and Carlos Boozer year after year? Will they ever learn? 

The foreign and high school craze has gotten out of hand when a guy like Josh Howard can barely make it to the first round of the draft.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rohawk24</b>!
> Why do teams pass on guys like Josh Howard and Carlos Boozer year after year? Will they ever learn?
> 
> The foreign and high school craze has gotten out of hand when a guy like Josh Howard can barely make it to the first round of the draft.


but a player like Howard ends up on the Mavs instead of the Clippers...Im not complaining. Im sure hes not either. Rookie ona contending squad and he earns a starting spot with no "real" pressure to produce immediatly so everything he does looks phenomenal instead of being givin a starting job on a sorry team and expected to lead them to the promise land so everything you do is just not enough.hmmm guess which one Id pick.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcon...l/mavs/stories/122803dnspomavslede.aadd8.html

this kid just keeps getting better and better...and more untradeable everyday.


----------

